# Electric Steam and Modelworks



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if Jonathan Bliese is still in business? 
His web site does not work.
Thanks
Richard Schmitt


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
Take a look at this post.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/56538-rc-train-site-down.html


----------

